# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  عادل إمام: أتمنى إشراك القذافي في مسرحياتي.. وسنخسره فنانًا كوميديًّا

## الحصن نيوز

قال  الفنان الكوميدي المصري عادل إمام إن أمنية حياته أن يشاركه الرئيس الليبي  معمر القذافي في إحدى مسرحياته أو أعماله الكوميدية؛ حيث كان سيحصل على  شعبية جارفة، توقع أن تفوق شعبيته شخصيًّا. 
وأكد عادل إمام قائلاً: "بسقوط القذافي سنخسر كوميديانًا رائعًا؛ لأنه مجنون"، حسب صحيفة "الأخبار" القاهرية، 28 فبراير/شباط 2011.


وكشف  الفنان الملقب بـ"الزعيم" أن هناك عديدًا من المشكلات بينه وبين معمر  القذافي؛ بسبب مسرحية "الزعيم"؛ لأنها لمست جوانب من حياته. وقال: "كان من  المفترض عرض المسرحية في ليبيا، وعندما علم القذافي بهذا رفض عرضها".


وأضاف: 

<span style="font-family: tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif;">

لمتابعة تفاصيل الخبر اضغط هنا...

----------

